# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Мои фото, Mouse

## Mouse

Предлагаю вашему вниманию свои работы, не вошедшие в раздел МАКРО. Кому понравятся, можете оценить, а так же покритиковать.
В основном они будут о природе.

Данная серия называется "Голубое золото"
Снимал на прошлых выходных. Не знаю, на сколько получилось передать эту красоту, но вид там потрясающий, особенно при красивом небе. Снимки панорамные, но при монтаже заметил некоторый брак((, может и не заметите)

Часть 1

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Красивые, но больше всего понравилась первая

----------


## Mouse

Часть 2

Снимал в разное время, поэтому и небо не везде одинаковое. Хотелось бы побольше облаков, позже добавлю)) Сейчас без фотошопа))

----------


## Mouse

Часть 3
Завершающие фото, которые чуть не забыл))

----------


## vova230

Часть первая второе фото.
Небольшой совет. Архитектурные сооружения (церковь) должны быть вертикальные, а не наклонные, тогда небольшое искривление окружающего пространства будет уместно и не будет напрягать.

----------


## Mouse

А оно не наклонено а именно искривлено программой. Кадрированием это не исправить. Там есть еще одна фотка, 3 часть, первая, но если выровнить ее, не удобно смотреть, так как горка слева, и линия горизонта тогда кажется некрасивой. 

А так с вертикальными стенами согласен.:c2f7368:

----------


## JAHolper

Название прикольное 
А фотки красивые. Особенно третья часть. Облака там как раз к стати.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Красиво. Хоть на стол вешай

----------


## Mouse

Миша и Мяус))

----------


## Mouse

Пару портретов)

----------


## JAHolper

*АВИАТОР*, каким образом ты фотки на стол вешаешь? 

Какая-то ворона стрёмная. Это неудачная модель или они все вблизи такие страшненькие?

----------


## Mouse

Среди растений встречаются творческие личности. Вот например типичный представитель певчей породы:
Солист:


Ну это просто какое-то яйцо, еще не проснувшийся талант:


Хоть трава и сон завётся, но гимнастику по утрам она тоже делает:
Гимнастика:

----------


## Mouse

Memento mori

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Красиво, очень.
Только жалко муху

----------


## Mouse

Три монаха


Слезы неба


Опасная красота

----------


## JAHolper

Что за страшный клыкастый цветок?

----------


## Mouse

> Что за страшный клыкастый цветок?


Тюльпан. Если поливать борщем или кровью младенцев, то вырастит плотоядный зверь. Хороший охранник от незванных гостей))

----------


## zaraki

офигеть кто б мог подумать что это тюльпан я решил что это вообще росянка или как ее там (та что мух кушает)

----------


## Mouse

Панорамка

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
Правой кнопкой мыши клик по чистому экрану - свойства - рабочий стол - выбрать из каталога - открыть свой файл из папки.
Выбрать "растянуть" или "по центру"  (по размеру картинки).

----------


## JAHolper

О, кстати, панорамка отличная, а я не вставил никуда)

SDS, ясн, я видимо ещё не окончательно компьютеризовался. Стол у меня со столом ассоциируется)

----------


## Mouse

Хозяин черной дыры

----------


## Mouse

Серое утро

PS Смотрите в развернутом виде

----------


## vova230

А что с затмением? У нас облачно, не видно.

----------


## zaraki

ух ты это что муравей?
 затмения небыло у нас походу (по крайней мере в запланированное время луны еще небыло на горизонте)

----------


## Mouse

> ух ты это что муравей?


Похож. 
_____________________________________
Этот снимок добыл украдкой:

Б#я! Танк утонул!

----------


## Mouse

Хотел сделать размытый фон, а в итоге получилось что-то похожее на открытку. Иероглиф означает "Любовь" - такое же название фото.

----------


## vova230

Получилось здорово.

----------


## Mouse

Разные варианты панорамки. Ночной не очень, так как освещение отсутствует (ради эксперимента  закинул). Снимать придется))

----------


## vova230

Хорошо. Ночная тоже неплохо, хотя левая часть и слишком темная. Хотя идея классная.

----------


## Mouse

Роза

----------


## Mouse

:32a62462a75560406db Командос

----------


## JAHolper

Классные лягушки. Вспомнилась идея о их поедании. =)

----------


## Mouse

> Классные лягушки. Вспомнилась идея о их поедании. =)


Что вы?! Это же не наши методы!!
Это  все из-за нехватки витаминов.

----------


## Mouse

Буська


Пришлый

----------


## Mouse

Дорога Времени

----------


## JAHolper

Эт чё, мощёная дорога посреди поля?

----------


## Mouse

> Эт чё, мощёная дорога посреди поля?


Это мощеная дорога в конце деревни, а уходит в поле. То здание - магазин. В его тени стоит лошадь (конь?), но ее почти не видно)
д. Галимцы, если кому интересно.

----------


## Mouse

Эта церковь - останки бывшей деревни, которой не стало, чтоб не соврать,  после войны. На днях уточню детали.

*В память...*

----------


## Mouse

Дом с привиденьями

----------


## JAHolper

какой-то дом почтальона)

----------


## Mouse

Сегодня были в деревне Докудово,
Широта:	54°19'60'' Северной Широты
Долгота:	28°53'60'' Восточной Долготы
Высота над уровнем моря:	165 м

Крупский район. Сейчас только одно фото, а про то, какие там милые паучки и кровожадные аисты в других рубриках и сообщениях.)))

----------


## АВИАТОР

> и кровожадные аисты


 j: j: j:
Ждём продолжения

----------


## JAHolper

интересно с какой целью сообщалась высота над уровнем моря?)
Может там дельфин по поляне будет прыгать?)

А так то красивое место. Путешествуешь, завидую прям. Настоящий отпуск.)

----------


## kalita

> Дом с привиденьями


очередная легенда? А поподробнее можно?

----------


## Mouse

Высота над уровнем моря - для ориентации. Придумали её для чего-то же, да и в школе по географии проходили, чтобы не пропали зря эти годы, надо куда-то эти знания пристроить)))

Про дом с приведеньями - оооо, это легенда окутана мистикой, и мне приведения согласились попазировать с условием, что я сохраню их сикрет!))

А теперь по порядку, как я добирался до д. Докудово.
Началась поездка с электрички, с вагоном-буфетом. То что он не работал - это мелочи жизни, в статистике это умалчивается...
 

При достижении станции "Бережок", у путника две дороги - через лес да болото, или вокруг леса, вдоль шоссе. Естественно, учитывая обильные дожди и здравый смысл, я выбрал дорогу через лес))
 

Лужицы там приличные
 

продолжение следует...

----------


## Mouse

По пути встречались не только большие лужи, но и муравейники.
Хоть величественные деревья и создавали впечатления древнего леса, однако мусор, который быдло оставило валяться где шло, жрало и ср.., напоминал о близкой цивилизации.


Дальше дорога шла через болото. Местные люди рассказывали, что в нем тонули люди (даже возле перехода).

----------


## Mouse

Не смотря на коварство топи, сочные цвета так и тянули пройтись по болоту...
 





(хоть небо и пересвечено, зато трава получилась сочной)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

> однако мусор, который быдло оставило валяться где шло, жрало и ср.., напоминал о близкой цивилизации.


      Юморист ты...

----------


## Mouse

Вот и настал час ужасов! Как и обещал, кровожадный аист. Ест всё что ползает и летает. Даже птиц!

Сидел, щёлкал своим клювом, создавал вид скучающей птицы...:ah:


Мимо пролетала безобидная птичка.. АМ! и нету её...


Полакомившись свежатинкой, птероаист полетел дальше...:h0915:

----------


## JAHolper

Ждём следующую серию комиксов))

По местам каким-то стрёмным ходишь...

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
Про птичку ты, конечно, загнул, она там мимо пролетала, но фото -хорош.

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, 
> Про птичку ты, конечно, загнул, она там мимо пролетала, но фото -хорош.


Не совсем. Аист действительно чуть не поймал птицу. Он на нее нападал, как мы на мух, которые надоедают))

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
Меня больше комары беспокоят - сосут и сосут.

----------


## Mouse

> Эта церковь - останки бывшей деревни, которой не стало, ... На днях уточню детали.
> 
> *В память...*
> Вложение 472


Поступила информация по этой церкви:

Свята-Петра-Паўлаўская царква знаходзіцца ў Грыгаравічах, на ўскрайку невялічкага бору. Ад Грыгаравіч да Дзвіны 2 км. Раней уздоўж Дзвіны праходзіла дарога, якая звязвала Друю з Полацкам. У той час Грыгаравічы была вялікая вёска з не адным дзесяткам дамоў. У 1991 годзе вёску пакінуў апошні жыхар. Пабудавана царква ў псеўда-рускім стылі і з’яўляецца сапраўдным гістарычным і культурным помнікам.. Мы даведаліся, што ў псеўда-рускім стылі будаваліся новыя і перарабляліся старыя храмы розных канфесіяў, якія перайшлі да Рускай праваслаўнай царквы пасля падаўлення паўстання 1863 – 1864 гадоў. Яшчэ іх называюць “мураўёўкамі”, ад імя генерал-губернатара Мураўёва. Для “мураўёвак” характэрныя цыбулепадобныя галоўкі на гранёных барабанах, стылізаваныя закамары, ліштвы ў выглядзе какошнікаў. У крапоўцы фасадаў выкарыстаны традыцыйныя зубчастыя фрызы, вуглавыя руставаныя лапаткі. У малітоўнай зале для пакланення веруючым размешчаны абразы 18—19 ст.: «Святы Аляксандр Неўскі» (1865, у памяць вызвалення ад прыгону), «Святы Георгій», «Маці Божая Адзігітрыя», іканастас.

----------


## Mouse

Старый дом
д. Докудово

----------


## Mouse

Главная(?) площадь в Новогрудке.
Сделал обзор на 360 градусов. Если у вас пойдет просмотр, то буду дальше делать остальные фотографии.
2011_0718_Новогрудок-Мир.zip

----------


## JAHolper

Красиво)
А увеличивать её можно или она сама по себе маленькая?

----------


## Mouse

Можно увеличить. В оригинале она очень большая, ее даже плеер не проигрывает. И весит от 6 - 20 мегабайт (а сама фотка 22Мб). Методом тыка можно подогнать размер)) Раньше одним файлом сохранялось, а теперь как-то прога глючит.

----------


## Mouse

ДОК

----------


## zaraki

класс а где он находится?

----------


## Mouse

> класс а где он находится?


Если вопрос про ДОК - то это Залинейный район, или это народное название места, но он находится справа от вокзала, при движении Минск-Орша. Приблизительно остановки 2-3 от шлагбаума.

----------


## zaraki

круть надо будет сходить посмотреть - давно собирался в те края но как-то не доходилось

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   - пассаж на немиге павильон фототехника  мобильники: (029) 634-90-52
                                        (029) 852-32-51
                                       (025) 633-42-70
                                       (017) 276-20-33
*(029) 440-09-01* 
*=)*

----------


## Mouse

Супер, я уже присмотрел пару игрушек, осталось найти деньги))

----------


## Mouse

Стар и Млад

----------


## SDS

> Главная(?) площадь в Новогрудке.
> Сделал обзор на 360 градусов. Если у вас пойдет просмотр, то буду дальше делать остальные фотографии.
> Вложение 534


Застройка хорошая, а площадь - советская,тупая (круглая).

----------


## bobom

*Mouse*, там цены на порядок завышены...ребята с онлайнера в барахолке подешевле много чего вкусного привезут  На пассаже же беру только мелочь и расходники...

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, там цены на порядок завышены...ребята с онлайнера в барахолке подешевле много чего вкусного привезут  На пассаже же беру только мелочь и расходники...


Я присмотрел комплект 2 зонта со стойками и пыхи. На онлайнере что-то не попадалось такого. Пока подсобираю, присмотрюсь еще.

----------


## bobom

*Mouse*, Вы хотите фотографировать фото на документы?

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, Вы хотите фотографировать фото на документы?


Не исключаю в дальнейшем такой подработки, но пока хочу попрактиковать разные варианты со светом, в целом - хочу научиться делать красивые художественные снимки (портреты, может ню  ) (а не только на документы). Использовать мощные постоянные источники света и дорого и неудобно. А так попробую с импульсным, используя различные фильтры/софты и возможности камеры. Если не получиться, переделаю все это в макролабораторию.

----------


## Mouse

Отражение

----------


## JAHolper

эт где такой прилив?)

----------


## Mouse

> эт где такой прилив?)


г. Борисов, р. Березина, пляж возле пешеходного моста. Весной было дело...

----------


## Алекс

мне понравились

----------


## Mouse

Эх, наконец-то довёл до ума камеру и вышел на прогулку))
Цвет тут излишний...

 

"Засекли"


"В лучах"


PS, Алекс, спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Mouse

Нашел фото с прошлого года. Подумал - хватит им пылиться, и решил сделать мини-отчет о поездке в Новосёлки (д. возле г. Борисов). 
Дело было утром, у меня было 30-40 мин. свободного времени, и я решил прогуляться по деревне.
Ходил-бродил, в глаза ничего не бросалось, и ...

Наверно там секретная штаб-квартира редакции ТУТ.бай)) Опасаясь преследования, решил сменить направление. По дороге встречались местные собаки, снимать их не планировал, но раз влезли в кадр, то пусть покрасуются немного на форуме:


Шел по обычной дороге, уже не надеялся найти "изюминку" этого местечка, как пришел к развилке: 


Подойдя ближе, вырывается наружу: "Блин! Высоко!", потому как прямо под ногами - обрыв. А потом бросается в глаза красивый вид:


А теперь без лишних слов, просто пейзажи:
 
 


Больше сделать фото не хватило времени, да и был я в костюме и туфлях - особо по мокрой траве не походишь.

PS. Был смешной случай, по поводу моей одежды. Был я опять при параде, и решил сходить к одной речке в д. Зелёный Бор (возле Жодино). Так я там перепугал местных рыбаков - подумали рыбнадзор пришел))) То ли браконьерствовали, то ли что, но при моём появлении с камерой быстро смотали удочки и в лес)))

----------


## JAHolper

Даже гугл не знает что такое Хольбик. Это наверное местная оффлайновая социальная сеть.)

----------

